# Anyone applying for nursing officer



## Savoie (3 Oct 2014)

I'm from Fredericton and I'm applying in the forces to become a nursing officer. I have had my first contact and I'm doing my aptitude test in 2 weeks. Just wondering if there's anyone out there in the same process? 



Recruiting Centre: - Fredericton 
Regular/ Reserve: Reg 
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade choice 1: Nursing 
Trade choice 2: - 
Trade Choice 3: -
Applied: September 22 
Selected for further processing: - September 26 
CFAT : - October 21 
Medical: - TBD
TSD: - TBD
Interview: - TBD
Merit Listed: - TBD
Position offered: - TBD
Enrollment/swearing in:- TBD
BMQ: - TBD


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Oct 2014)

Sounds deep. (check your title)


----------



## dimsum (4 Oct 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Sounds deep. (check your title)



 :rofl:

I literally spit out my coffee at that statement.


----------



## Savoie (4 Oct 2014)

Oups lol just saw it


----------



## Treemoss (23 Oct 2014)

Necroing this because I'm curious. Are you applying as someone with RN, LPN, PN, etc. experience or no?


----------



## icunurse (30 Oct 2014)

Hi,

I am from Montréal and I applied for DEO nursing officier about a year ago, was on the Merit list in September and just got an offer yesterday to start  in January.

Good luck to you


----------



## tessa.vanz (21 Nov 2014)

Hey, I'm from Kingston, ON applying to ROTP for nursing, I have completed my CFAT (told I have diner very well and am extremely competitive) now just waiting on my medical and interview.


----------



## MJP (21 Nov 2014)

tessa.vanz said:
			
		

> I have completed my CFAT (told I have diner very well



I was told that I lunch well is this the same thing?


Just bugging you.  Good luck I have family sitting on the same merit list so I hope you break a leg  ;D


----------



## tessa.vanz (21 Nov 2014)

Friggen autocorrect... Even before I saw your reply I noticed my mistake as I was scrolling through the board, I don't know how I didn't notice it earlier! Thanks!


----------



## kumera (8 Apr 2015)

Savoie!  in progress your application?


----------

